# Moving to portugal



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

We have already made a post on the "moving to Spain" forums. 
The consensus was that the unemployment rate is the lowest in Spain in all of Europe, which I was unaware of. 
Although we haven't totally ruled out moving to Spain, we want to consider other options, Portugal being one of those options.
So just wanted to ask a few questions and any information would be brilliant.
What is the economic climate like in Portugal? Is it better then Spain?
How hard do you think it would be to get work there?
What are some of the best places to live in Portugal? 
And from anyone who has moved from the UK to Portugal, how difficult was it?

Spain was our number one choice, but thanks to some informed posters it seems in all honesty like the worst possible time to attempt a move to Spain.

Thanks in advance for any info.

Regards.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

liamandbonnie said:


> We have already made a post on the "moving to Spain" forums.
> The consensus was that the unemployment rate is the *lowest* in Spain in all of Europe, which I was unaware of.
> Although we haven't totally ruled out moving to Spain, we want to consider other options, Portugal being one of those options.
> So just wanted to ask a few questions and any information would be brilliant.
> ...


highest


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> highest


Haha, thank you that's what I meant


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I think that Portugals mirrors Spain problems, with nearly the lowest min wages of EU.
Unless you have a *niche skill or profession*, I think you will find work *extremely* difficult to find, except possibly seasonal, and this year even that will be hard. 

It's not difficult to move, it's just really difficult if you need employment to live.

Where to live is really governed by the sort of employment you can find, but the Algarve and major cities like anywhere are dearer to live and accommodation.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

I totally echo canoeman's post and would add and stress a good level of fluency in the mother tongue of Portugal. Not easy, but well worth the effort and will help to open the few doors that are ajar in the peptential employment arena.

Personally, and for what is worth, without a guaranteed source of income, it is not a good time to relocate here. If you have a source of income, it can be heaven ..... on a good day


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

Thank you both for your informed replies, it seems it is mirrored in regards moving to Spain, Portugal was our next logical choice given how similar and close it is to Spain.
I am not sure what we are going to do now, perhaps we will put off relocating abroad until we are millionaires 

But again thank you both.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Many Portuguese graduates who recently qualified and who cannot find employment here, are looking at the employment opportunities in Brazil, Angola and Mozambique which are apparently available and better paid.


----------

